# Forum in English  > Internet security for beginners  > FAQ  >  Internet Security & Privacy Frequently Asked Questions (FAQ)

## SDA

*  What is the "best" combination of Internet security and privacy services, hardware and software?
    * What is the best way to install Internet security software and hardware?
    * How do I uninstall a firewall?
    * What is a personal firewall for?
    * Do I need anti-virus and anti-trojan software? Yes, both.
    * Does any combination of software and hardware provide complete security?
    * Does personal firewall software give complete online security?
    * Do I need a personal firewall?
    * How do I know if personal firewalls work?
    * What are my firewall choices?
    * How many firewall software choices do I have for Windows? See our software page.
    * How many software choices are there for Macintosh? There are several, see our Macintosh page.
    * Is the Windows XP firewall enough?
    * What does a router (hardware) do?
    * What are my router choices?
    * What is the difference between a router with firewall features and a hardware firewall?
    * What is the best firewall choice?
    * I want to install a home or SOHO network, should I use networking software or a router?
furter  http://www.firewallguide.com/faq.htm

----------

